# Is hummus okay for rats?



## Peenkuhmz (Sep 3, 2008)

I was making a hummus and cheese bagel and Socrates was sitting on my shoulder, so I offered him a small rat sized lick of hummus. He loved it, he licked my finger clean, and started to chitter. I wanted to give him a little more but I wasn't so sure if hummus was a bad choice. 
I was wondering if anyone know is hummus is okay for rats. It'd only be a small amount each time, but still I am worried that might be some in it that's bad for ratties. If you didn't know hummus is basically ground up chickpeas with some spices and such thrown in.
Thanks


----------



## madonnaswimmer (Jul 31, 2007)

I would say it depends on what spices are mixed in... I don't know what spices they can and cannot have. But as far as the chickpeas go, I feed my boys them all the time as snacks and they are fine.


----------



## Peenkuhmz (Sep 3, 2008)

It's just things like garlic, sesame tahini, salt, and organic spices(didn't specify which ones >.<) I might just stick to chick peas to be safe. Thank you for your help


----------

